# RTE- another brutal round of rubbish programmes



## ney001 (11 Jan 2011)

Top two most unfunny shows on last night

Mrs Browns boys
The savage eye

Seriously, does anybody find these at all amusing?  in fact does anybody find Brendan o'Carroll funny at all - genuinely curious? 

Can't wait to see what's on next - no doubt that Maeve one from Cork will be rocking up with another brutal show.  Very disappointing, I think we have some genuinely funny comedians in the country......somebody should tell RTE.


----------



## fizzelina (11 Jan 2011)

those two programmes have been the topic on the Joe Duffy show today.......Mrs Brown had over 700k viewers, beaten only by Late Late show that week....


----------



## ney001 (11 Jan 2011)

fizzelina said:


> those two programmes have been the topic on the Joe Duffy show today.......Mrs Brown had over 700k viewers, beaten only by Late Late show that week....



Really? wow i am really surprised at that!.  I never liked Mrs Browns Boys or anything by O'Carroll so never followed the whole story but what I saw last night was absolutely dire!


----------



## Time (11 Jan 2011)

People will watch any old dross as this clearly shows.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jan 2011)

Could just be people who have ditched cable tv and leave on RTE as background noise?

I honestly cant believe that 700K people would tune into to see Brendan O Carroll.


----------



## Shawady (11 Jan 2011)

Yep, just listening to the radio at lunch time and Joe was discussing the two. They were also talking about The Savage Eye on Newstalk.
I never found the whole Mrs Brown's boys funny.

I watched the first 2 minutes and it seemed to be filmed in front of a live audience but the laughter sounded like it was added after.


----------



## ney001 (11 Jan 2011)

I was wondering this.  We have sky in sitting room but only have rte1 and net 2 in bedroom so maybe 699,000 of those people are like me and have no choice? - McSavage as well absolutely chronic stuff! - tuned in to him dressed up as some old guy dealing with a couple of gay guys - the usual, the guys dressed head to two in pink and trying to infect him with 'gay'  - brings you right back to Roy Chubby Brown, Jim Davidson crap.


----------



## Sunny (11 Jan 2011)

Does anyone actually believe these viewership figures? I would love to see the statistical method used. TV companies and advertisers seem to believe them so they must mean something. Has anyone on this site ever been asked to take part in the measurement? I have never known anyone that has.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jan 2011)

Sunny said:


> Has anyone on this site ever been asked to take part in the measurement?


 
Many many moons ago a pal in Belfasts family were asked to take part in the measurement of viewing statistics - obv this was for UK viewing.

At the time (seems very low tech upon reflection, but was super hi tech at the time!), they had a machine on top of the tv that they were supposed to input channel, and number of people viewing everytime they sat down to watch tv. The machine could be switched off - it wasnt actually connected to the tv. It would beep every half hour or so to remind the family to enter new details if there were any. They all complained madly about their lives being run by the beeping machine and half the time they just didnt bother entering the correct information.


----------



## duchalla (11 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE Seriously, does anybody find these at all amusing? in fact does anybody find Brendan o'Carroll funny at all - genuinely curious? 
 [/QUOTE]


I agree with you regarding Brendan O'Carroll, but I actually found the The Savage Eye quite entertaining, I especially liked the sketch about the guards in Templemore...


----------



## RonanC (11 Jan 2011)

I wouldnt be Brendan O'Carroll's biggest fan but I watched the show last night and thought it was funny enough, especially the way Brendan could keep the joke going while the rest of the cast would fall around the stage laughing - the scene where one of them used the wrong name was very funny. 

I find I can only take Dave McSavage in small doses and couldnt watch an entire show with him in it.


----------



## Mouldy (11 Jan 2011)

I liked some of the Savage Eye but some if it was awful. To me, everything BOC has ever done, without exception, is about as funny as a fractured hip. But comedy is a bit like music, some people actually go and see Ronan Keating...


----------



## tiger (11 Jan 2011)

Woudl be a fan of the savage eye, but agree it can be a bit uneven.
Still, better to have some home produced material (instead of friends reruns!).


----------



## RMCF (11 Jan 2011)

For me the ultimate in awfulness has to be that Saturday Night show, presented by one of the most irritating men on TV.

It really is for those who live their lives by tabloids, soaps and the 'celeb' lifestyle.

It has possibly the worst lineup of guests ever in the history of TV. Most simply seem to be RTE employees who must have to appear as part of their contract just to fill a time slot on the station. Then you have big hitters like that fat doll from Eastenders who basically is famous for being a soap actor, being fat, losing a pile of weight and then getting fat again. 

Worst of the worst.


----------



## Sunny (11 Jan 2011)

RMCF said:


> For me the ultimate in awfulness has to be that Saturday Night show, presented by one of the most irritating men on TV.
> 
> It really is for those who live their lives by tabloids, soaps and the 'celeb' lifestyle.
> 
> ...


 
The worst part of that idiot is the sympathy and applause he got for writing that article on the birth of his down syndrome child. Never heard such self serving crap in all my life. And I say that as a brother of a down syndrome. My parents were disgusted by his article. Rubbish journalist and ever worse presenter.


----------



## cork (12 Jan 2011)

Brendan O Carroll? funny.

I am seriously considring not renewing my tv licence.

RTE does not give us public service broadcasting.


Katherine Lynch, Mrs Brown, Fair City, Eastenders etc.


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jan 2011)

cork said:


> Brendan O Carroll? funny..


 
Maybe this is RTE providing balance for the all of the Pat Shortt crimes in the name of entertainment  ?

I am required, by law, to pay the TV licence.
I am not required, by law, to watch RTE, so I don't.


----------



## Shawady (12 Jan 2011)

I seen an ad in the paper last night for Brendan O'Carroll's new show in the Olympia in March. Its another Mrs Brown Boys show. Tickets start at €30. Not cheap.


----------



## gianni (12 Jan 2011)

ney001 said:


> Top two most unfunny shows on last night
> 
> Mrs Browns boys
> The savage eye
> ...


 
I find some of the Savage Eye entertaining. 

I have never liked any of Brendan O'Carroll's work. To me it is coarse, unfunny, 'toilet' humour. I had the misfortune of being at one of his shows (in a Dublin college many moons ago) and walked out after the first 10 mins. However, his shows sell out and run for weeks so I'm sure he wasn't shedding a tear at me leaving...

In relation to Maeve Higgins - I didn't find her that funny in Naked Camera but I did enjoy her Fancy Vittels show. It was innovative and funny (in parts).

I think that the best comedy from RTE in several years was The Modest Adventures of David O'Doherty.


----------



## dockingtrade (12 Jan 2011)

the savage eye was excellent


----------



## ney001 (12 Jan 2011)

dockingtrade said:


> the savage eye was excellent



Now Now Mrs McSavage!


----------



## johnd (12 Jan 2011)

And I say that as a brother of a down syndrome. My parents were disgusted by his article. Rubbish journalist and ever worse presenter.[/QUOTE]

What a terrible way to refer to a sibling - as a medical condition


----------



## boris (12 Jan 2011)

Thought The Savage Eye was good in spots, thought their portrayal of Brian Lenihan was very good.  I have seen a lot worse on RTE.


----------



## Staples (12 Jan 2011)

johnd said:


> What a terrible way to refer to a sibling - as a medical condition


 
I suspect there was just a word omitted.

Anyway, if you think that's bad, you should hear how I refer to my siblings.


----------



## shnaek (12 Jan 2011)

Got to say I enjoyed The Savage Eye too. I think it's one of the better comedies RTE have produced.


----------



## olddog (12 Jan 2011)

Plan for RTE

1. Transfer broadcast infrastructure to ESB Networks

2. Close down remainder


----------



## ney001 (13 Jan 2011)

TV3 last night - Driving me crazy 

Caught a bit of this crap as well last night - won't make that mistake again!. Nell McCafferty and Flatleys ex in a car.  The whole premise was that they had to attempt a journey from Dublin to Galway in 4 hours - wow what a challenge all to win €1000 for charity - sure you'd drive that in 2 hours.  Worst bit apart from the ever annoying and fake Nell McCafferty was listening to the commentary which talked about all the 'Drama' in the car, what feckin drama?  - Dublin to Galway you can't go far wrong. 

That's it, new years resolution stay away from Irish TV.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Jan 2011)

ney001 said:


> TV3 last night - Driving me crazy
> 
> Caught a bit of this crap as well last night - won't make that mistake again!. Nell McCafferty and Flatleys ex in a car. The whole premise was that they had to attempt a journey from Dublin to Galway in 4 hours -


 

Ah come on, I think you might have made that up...didn't you?


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jan 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Ah come on, I think you might have made that up...didn't you?


 
To whet your appetite for next week ..



> *Driving Me Crazy*
> 
> Wednesday 19 January
> 7:30pm - 8:00pm
> ...


----------



## ney001 (13 Jan 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Ah come on, I think you might have made that up...didn't you?



I wish 

Here you go [broken link removed] 

just wait until the advert is over then you can see the horror for yourself!


----------



## fizzelina (14 Jan 2011)

RMCF said:


> Most simply seem to be RTE employees who must have to appear as part of their contract just to fill a time slot on the station.  .


 
Late Late show guests were announced for tonight and it includes the Operation Transformation gang (RTE TV show members), Kathyrn Thomas (RTE tv show presenter) and wait for it.....Theresa Lowe discussing her "successful marriage" (former RTE presenter) and a successful marriage is hardly a complete rarity / prime time viewing??


----------



## Shawady (14 Jan 2011)

Fizzelina, you beat me to it!
I have just read that description of Late Late guests and was about to post it. I cannot believe they said Frank McNamara and Thersa Lowe will be on to discuss their successful marriage. Riveting stuff


----------



## fizzelina (14 Jan 2011)

Shawady said:


> Fizzelina, you beat me to it!


 
As you can see work is my main concern this afternoon!!


----------



## Caveat (14 Jan 2011)

ney001 said:


> TV3 last night - Driving me crazy
> 
> Caught a bit of this crap as well last night - won't make that mistake again!. Nell McCafferty and Flatleys ex in a car. The whole premise was that they had to attempt a journey from Dublin to Galway in 4 hours - wow what a challenge all to win €1000 for charity - sure you'd drive that in 2 hours. Worst bit apart from the ever annoying and fake Nell McCafferty was listening to the commentary which talked about all the 'Drama' in the car, what feckin drama? - Dublin to Galway you can't go far wrong.
> 
> That's it, new years resolution stay away from Irish TV.


 
This post will be deleted if not edited immediately H Christ.

I have an idea for a show: _Celebrity Shop._

Twink goes to Tescos on Wednesday evening to get her weekly shop in. With cameras. That's it.

Featuring SPECIAL surprise purchase - a pavlova because the aunt might drop by.


----------



## CMCR (14 Jan 2011)

fizzelina said:


> Late Late show guests were announced for tonight and it includes the Operation Transformation gang (RTE TV show members), Kathyrn Thomas (RTE tv show presenter) and wait for it.....Theresa Lowe discussing her "successful marriage" (former RTE presenter) and a successful marriage is hardly a complete rarity / prime time viewing??


 
It seems to me the Late Late show now only consists of:

Various z-list zelebs who are on the circuit plugging their latest book 
RTE presenters who are plugging their own shows
People with various medical conditions

I genuinely wonder where my licence fee is going? To pay the over-inflated salaries of presenters I presume........


----------



## fizzelina (14 Jan 2011)

What happened to the Late Late topical issues / controversial debates of the Gay Byrne years when the show seemed to be more than Z list celebs, RTE presenters and sick people / people with sick children. Can anyone remember the last time they spoke in work at the coffee machine on Monday about the Late Late show.......


----------



## ophelia (14 Jan 2011)

This was a ridiculous programme, not an ounce of humour or wit throughout the entire thing. Very boring and pointless.


----------



## ophelia (14 Jan 2011)

ney001 said:


> TV3 last night - Driving me crazy
> 
> Caught a bit of this crap as well last night - won't make that mistake again!. Nell McCafferty and Flatleys ex in a car.  The whole premise was that they had to attempt a journey from Dublin to Galway in 4 hours - wow what a challenge all to win €1000 for charity - sure you'd drive that in 2 hours.  Worst bit apart from the ever annoying and fake Nell McCafferty was listening to the commentary which talked about all the 'Drama' in the car, what feckin drama?  - Dublin to Galway you can't go far wrong.
> 
> That's it, new years resolution stay away from Irish TV.


Sorry, this is what I was referring to.


----------



## becky (14 Jan 2011)

I rarely watch chat shows start to finish but was amused when I saw that Teresa and husband Frank will be on.  No disrespect to them but who cares.

They really have broken through the bottom of the barrel and are now digging into the soil.  I'm waiting for work experience students telling us about they break through to the bottom of the barrel.

Still though, better than Jordan or  Kerry.


----------



## Complainer (15 Jan 2011)

dockingtrade said:


> the savage eye was excellent



Brilliant indeed - I haven't laughed so much at anything on TV for years. The prison 'university challenge' was my favourite.


----------



## zxcvbnm (15 Jan 2011)

Sunny said:


> The worst part of that idiot is the sympathy and applause he got for writing that article on the birth of his down syndrome child. Never heard such self serving crap in all my life. And I say that as a brother of a down syndrome. My parents were disgusted by his article. Rubbish journalist and ever worse presenter.



What was the problem you had with that article?
I have to say I thought it was excellent.


----------



## sulo (20 Jan 2011)

Liked the savage eye.. but I find some of the sketches a bit OTT - loved the sketch of the Guards in templemore - or the Hosp consultant singing "Overpay us, Overpay Us" to the tune of Rock me amadeaus !!!.. Not liking the Joe Duffy sketch!
Love the Govt sketches aswell... esp the Minister titles !!


----------



## changes (24 Jan 2011)

CMCR said:


> It seems to me the Late Late show now only consists of:
> 
> Various z-list zelebs who are on the circuit plugging their latest book
> RTE presenters who are plugging their own shows
> ...


 
I was beginning to think the same, rte is obsessed with making people with medical conditions light entertainment. Its the same on tubirdy's radio show. Someone on every other day with some medical condition or other.


----------



## Liamos (28 Jan 2011)

Anybody any comments on the guest list for tonight's Late Late? Bob Geldof, Brendan Gleeson's son & Brendan O'Carroll! Another brilliant show in prospect!


----------



## Complainer (28 Jan 2011)

Liamos said:


> Anybody any comments on the guest list for tonight's Late Late? Bob Geldof, Brendan Gleeson's son & Brendan O'Carroll! Another brilliant show in prospect!


I'll be surprised if Mehawl doesn't make an appearance, before the clock on 'equal coverage' starts ticking.


----------



## ney001 (28 Jan 2011)

Liamos said:


> Anybody any comments on the guest list for tonight's Late Late? Bob Geldof, Brendan Gleeson's son & Brendan O'Carroll! Another brilliant show in prospect!



Well it couldn't get much worse then Jim Corr last week - awful stuff


----------



## BK0001 (28 Jan 2011)

The savage eye scores top marks in my book. The Mary Robinson character is great and the Joe Duffy one is just like Mr Slave from South Park. South Park obviously being the benchmark of excellence.


----------



## Protocol (28 Jan 2011)

I like McSavage, though I agree that the Joe Duffy imitation isn't the best.


----------



## Betsy Og (31 Jan 2011)

The Savage Eye is class, "uneven" I'd say is how critics would describe it, i.e. some bits dont work as well, e.g. the Joe Duffy bit.

Overall though it is very funny and makes plenty of intelligent points, mixing the serious commentary with the humour works great.


----------



## Shawady (31 Jan 2011)

I would not consider myself a fan of Mc Savage but thought the sketch of the McCarthy/Keane row in Saipan when they used the dialogue from the famous scene in Goodfellas was very funny.


----------



## Complainer (31 Jan 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> The Savage Eye is class, "uneven" I'd say is how critics would describe it, i.e. some bits dont work as well, e.g. the Joe Duffy bit.
> .


I just love the Joe Duffy bits, particularly when the Gimp character hops up on Joe - sheer genius....


----------



## thedaras (31 Jan 2011)

Complainer said:


> I just love the Joe Duffy bits, particularly when the Gimp character hops up on Joe - sheer genius....



Yeah..real classy stuff...


----------

